# 91 BROUGHAM DASH into



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I started this a couple of weeks ago  










donor dash


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

dash fully stripped









BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Test fit


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

always liked the cadi dash on caprices :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 26 2008, 05:29 PM~9790909
> *always liked the cadi dash on caprices :thumbsup:
> *


Lets not forget about the seats :biggrin:


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great.

So it fits with no problems then?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jan 26 2008, 06:18 PM~9791129
> *Looks great.
> 
> So it fits with no problems then?
> *


fits like a glove 
Ill have to add some tinners to screw to top part of it in,but the only real problem is the heat/ac box is different and I want a fully functioning ECC


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats and pics?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats and pics?


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

nice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 26 2008, 08:05 PM~9791702
> *what seats? pics? is that the coupe in the back you did the 90 frame swap on? progress pics or it? i think thats all the ?s i got :biggrin:
> *


90 seat and i need to find some yet
Yes that is the coupe I did the frame swap on and I havent really touched it since


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 26 2008, 08:57 PM~9792096
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
What did you do for the digital climate control?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i alwayz loved this mod., makes me wanna get a caprice, i know if i ever total my 91, im doin this!! much props. cant wait to see more pics on how to do it :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

always liked the caddy dash in the caprice...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the dash pad dyed


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

howd you get that bitch to light up?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 29 2008, 11:01 PM~9818562
> *howd you get that bitch to light up?
> *


just a 12v power supply


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: going to look good when finished..


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you want to sell the dash pad? :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Jan 30 2008, 06:46 AM~9820279
> *Do you want to sell the dash pad? :biggrin:
> *


sure :no: 


you need one?


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 30 2008, 06:53 PM~9824627
> *sure :no:
> you need one?
> *



Yeah, if you have an extra one.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 26 2008, 05:18 PM~9791448
> *fits like a glove
> Ill have to add some tinners to screw to top part of it in,but the only real problem is the heat/ac box is different and I want a fully functioning ECC
> *


i ran into that problem when I was trying to do the same thing in my 86 landau. It wasn't til *after* i sold the dash that i realized what to do.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 29 2008, 09:52 PM~9818456
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




here is the dash for my caprice did a face lift !


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 31 2008, 08:06 PM~9835459
> *here is the dash for my caprice did a face lift !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

post full pics of the caprice.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the speedo all wired in today :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I still have to pull the pulse generator out of the speedo and make a box for it but I do have it hooked up and spun it by hand and it reads miles :0 










pics blurry :angry:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any step by step pics


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 1 2008, 12:17 AM~9838351
> *any step by step pics
> *


wire by wire? most of the wires match up and are the same color both being GM cars
Ill get some more pics


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 31 2008, 10:41 PM~9837955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its clean i like it. i like the euro side panels. i have a 4door 89 maybe for sale. it is till i have the cash but anyways would i be able to put the caddy panels on the caprice without modifing anything at all? would i be able to just take them off and put them on?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AFEWGWDMEN63_@Feb 1 2008, 12:37 AM~9838564
> *its clean i like it. i like the euro side panels. i have a 4door 89 maybe for sale. it is till i have the cash but anyways would i be able to put the caddy panels on the caprice without modifing anything at all? would i be able to just take them off and put them on?
> *


no you would have to modify them the wheelwells are completely different


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

did you ever figure out the electronic climate control?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

*DONT MEAN TO HOG YOUR TOPIC BUT THIS ONE RIGHT HERE LOOKS GOOD WITH THE CAPRICE HEATER CONTROLS*


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: Niice


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 1 2008, 10:33 AM~9840547
> *DONT MEAN TO HOG YOUR TOPIC BUT THIS ONE RIGHT HERE LOOKS GOOD WITH THE CAPRICE HEATER CONTROLS
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h23/96BIG_BODY/royalscadibox.jpg[img]
> [/b][/quote]
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Feb 1 2008, 07:31 AM~9839698
> *did you ever figure out the electronic climate control?
> *


working on it 

Next Iam working on is the Twilight Sentinel


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Feb 1 2008, 07:29 PM~9844547
> *That looks like its an 80's dash anyways, so it should have been a close match
> *


no thats a 90 dash look at the center vents


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 31 2008, 11:41 PM~9837955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad ass car.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the Twilight Sentinel wires separated and labeled


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good job


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be puttin an 80s dash probably in mine since it is harder for me to find a euro 90s dash here,but i have a homie hookin me up with a caddy dash for my olds,so ill be doin the swap as well,gotta swap heater cores anyways,so this gives me time to get the dash out anyways,not to hog topic,but i would like the step by step as well in case i need it for mine..


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

this is the plug from the caprice(was plugged into the speedo)that I hooked the wires from the digital speedo to


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Heres the wire to wire from the caprice plug in the above pic to the 90 pigtail 
I didnt hook up the gray wire yet from the 90 pigtail, its for the dimmer when the headlights are turned on 

CAPRICE-----------90 CADILLAC

ORANGE------------ORANGE
PINK/BLACK--------PINK/WHITE
PINK-----------------PURPLE
BLACK---------------BLACK 2 WIRES
LT BLUE--------------LT BLUE
DK BLUE-------------DK BLUE
LT GREEN------------LT GREEN
LT BLUE/BLACK-----YELLOW out from 
-----------------------speed sensor buffer


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

this is the speed sensor buffer


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

The rest of the wires on this plug will go to the 90 dummy lights


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Ill get some but pics of the pulse generator


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

LOOKN GOOD U NEED 2 HURRY UP SO U CAN COME TO CHICAGO AND PUT OUR DASH IN LOLOLO WAS UP MAN HOW U BEEN


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Feb 13 2008, 10:09 PM~9937729
> *LOOKN GOOD U NEED 2 HURRY UP SO U CAN COME TO CHICAGO AND PUT OUR DASH IN  LOLOLO  WAS UP MAN HOW U BEEN
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
Did you pop some holes in your frame yet?


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

net yet but we got the front end all tore apart and the frame cleaned up a bit


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

This thread is right on time!  I pick up my dash and seats on Saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Feb 14 2008, 08:13 PM~9945189
> *This thread is right on time!  I pick up my dash and seats on Saturday! :biggrin:
> *


Caddy seats?  I didnt find any yet


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Feb 14 2008, 08:01 PM~9945076
> *net yet but we got the front end all tore apart  and the frame cleaned up a bit
> *


Get cracking spring will come quick


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn Corey, you know what you're doing. I would've fucked this all up within 2 mins.


----------



## 84Dippin (Nov 3, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 16 2008, 10:13 PM~9960187
> *Damn Corey, you know what you're doing. I would've fucked this all up within 2 mins.
> *


I have some help


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VERY NICE WORK


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 PM~9929948
> *Ill get some but pics of the pulse generator
> 
> 
> ...


This is whats left of the speedo (the pulse generator)










You can see the connetions on the back of it from the transmission and the 3 wires from the speed sensor that go to the speed buffer
I have plasitc taped around it also to cover the propellers


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

heres the buffer again (green box) you can see the 3 wires (green,black,red) from the speed sensor


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the headlights/parking lights all working with the twilight  the interior lights work too.Iam still working on the dimmer for all the instrument lights and the wire to the chime to tell the headlights are on is not hooked up also 









Ill post the wire to wire when I figure out to the dimmer


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill soo be lookin this thread up when im on mine


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2008, 10:38 PM~9991880
> *ill soo be lookin this thread up when im on mine
> *



Thats what I'm saying!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 20 2008, 10:35 PM~9991851
> *I got the headlights/parking lights all working with the twilight    the interior lights work too.Iam still working on the dimmer for all the instrument lights and the wire to the chime to tell the headlights are on is not hooked up also
> 
> 
> ...


I got the instrument dimmer working and found the orange chime wire dont need to be hooked up to work


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:27 PM~9929746
> *Heres the wire to wire from the caprice plug in the above pic to the 90 pigtail
> I didnt hook up the gray wire yet from the 90 pigtail, its for the dimmer when the headlights are turned on
> 
> ...


Theres 2 more wires that I hooked up to the speedo
this maybe confusing

CAPRICE-----------90 CADILLAC

Lt Gray-------------Lt Gray

you need to run your own jumper wire for this one

2 brown wires-------Brown
from the caprice 
interior plug terminal D


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 23 2008, 03:45 PM~10012690
> *I got the instrument dimmer working and the orange chime wire dont need to be hooked up
> *


To hook up the twilight you will use the wires from the Headlight plug and the Interior plug 
I also have posted the letter from the terminal to better ID the wire

90 Twilight-----------------Caprice headlights 

Orange E------------------Orange E
Red F-----------------------Red C
Yellow G-------------------Yellow D
Dk Green H----------------Brown A
----------------------------------------------

90 Twilight-------------------Caprice Interior

White J----------------------White C
Lt Gray D-------------------Dk Green & Brown A
Lt Gray A-------------------Brown & Brown D &
------------------------------this is also where you need to run a jumper wire from,
------------------------------too the Brown wire from the Speedo
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

90 Twilight--------This powers the Twilight Box and Photo cell

Pink---------------Hot with Ignition in RUN 

Black-------------Ground


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT for a thurough job, figure out the climate control yet?


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Feb 26 2008, 05:43 PM~10036392
> *TTT for a thurough job, figure out the climate control yet?
> *


NO DOUBT!...Hopefully I'll have mine in by the end of March!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Feb 26 2008, 05:43 PM~10036392
> *TTT for a thurough job, figure out the climate control yet?
> *


I been busy as hell but plan to start it in the next few days. Its not going to be fun


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 23 2008, 09:27 PM~10012901
> *To hook up the twilight you will use the wires from the Headlight plug and the Interior plug
> I also have posted the letter from the terminal to better ID the wire
> 
> ...


i guess this would be the same if you wanted to add the twilight from a newer box caprice into and older box?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Feb 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10055317
> *i guess this would be the same if you wanted to add the twilight from a newer box caprice into and older box?
> *


I would think it would,the twilight is basicly a photocell as a switch to a relay for the headlights with a timer


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the steering column painted  



























I didnt have a wheel puller and just wanted it done


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

lookin good uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This is the first problem with the heat/ac unit
this is what the caprice heat/ac box looks like 









and this is what the caddy box looks like








this one is from a 82 coupe and Ill have to cut it up and fab the left end of it to the caprice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Heres most the wires for heat/ac controls


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

If I cant get it too work at least I can just have the headunit light up :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

if the hole in the firewall is the same, couldn't you just swap the whole heaterbox assembly and then you don't have to do any modifications?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Mar 1 2008, 12:25 PM~10064817
> *if the hole in the firewall is the same, couldn't you just swap the whole heaterbox assembly and then you don't have to do any modifications?
> *


I think the hole is the same but I would like to keep the ac working if I swap them I would have to drain the freon,and I think R-12 is around $100 a pound if you can find it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Look what I scored :biggrin: One step closer to get this interior done


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 8 2008, 05:47 PM~10122525
> *Look what I scored :biggrin: One step closer to get this interior done
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 9 2008, 12:48 PM~10126778
> *NICE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

These are the two plugs for the 90 dummy lights


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:40 PM~9929911
> *The rest of the wires on this plug will go to the 90 dummy lights
> 
> 
> ...


I got both the instrument light plugs hooked up Ill post a pic tommorrow of the lights themselves


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Instrument (dummy)lights

90------------------------------Caprice

yellow--------------------------yellow
tan/white-----------------------tan/white
pink/black(1)------------------pink/black(G)
dark green--------------------dark green
brown(7)----------------------brown(V)
brown(8)----------------------20 amp AC fuse
black & black-----------------black
tan-----------------------------tan

pink/black--------------------pink/black
brown/white-----------------brown/white


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Great topic! This is going to be a huge help in the future. Keep us updated.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 1 2008, 06:26 PM~10066373
> *I think the hole is the same but I would like to keep the ac working if I swap them I would have to drain the freon,and I think R-12 is around $100 a pound if you can find it
> *



You can get the retro fit kits to R34.....all it is is two fittings that screw onto you existing systems fittings. Geat the system evacuated of the R-12 and fill it with the 34 to the proper PSI. You really don't have to change anything else....did that to my caprice like 5 years ago with no problems at all.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin: key turned to run


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 14 2008, 08:44 AM~10166093
> *You can get the retro fit kits to R34.....all it is is two fittings that screw onto you existing systems fittings.  Geat the system evacuated of the R-12 and fill it with the 34 to the proper PSI.  You really don't have to change anything else....did that to my caprice like 5 years ago with no problems at all.
> *


I already cut them both up but if this dont work Ill get a box from a 90 and try this


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This is where Iam at with the heat/ac box



















this end is actaully three pieces


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

after a couple of hours of cutting trimming and fitting


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

after a couple of hours of cutting trimming and fitting


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got it fitting like a glove now I just have to rivet it together and seal it up with caulk and duct tape :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

EXCELLENT!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 19 2008, 11:52 AM~10205618
> *EXCELLENT!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10210251
> *:yes:
> *


I just got a box out of an 84' for 30 bux!  I think I'm gonna go that route!! :biggrin:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam That looks good!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

UPS dropped off a rechromed rear bumper today :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 19 2008, 08:48 PM~10210309
> *I just got a box out of an 84' for 30 bux!   I think I'm gonna go that route!! :biggrin:
> *


Are you going to put the whole box in yours if you are, you might be better off with one from a 90? I just worked on mine again today and Iam 95% positive that I can get it fully working but Iam missing the ECC module(Its screwed on the underhood part of the box).The module on the 84 is different and it controls the blower.Ill be going to the junk yard tommorrow to get this done.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 20 2008, 10:40 PM~10218945
> *Are you going to put the whole box in yours if you are, you might be better off with one from a 90? I just worked on mine again today and Iam 95% positive that I can get it fully working but Iam missing the ECC module(Its screwed on the underhood part of the box).The module on the 84 is different and it controls the blower.Ill be going to the junk yard tommorrow to get this done.
> *


AH!!! good to know, I'll check in to it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

Post a pic of the module when you get it, if you wouldn't mind! :biggrin:


----------



## double cheese (Jan 16, 2008)

time to do the updated tail lights wtf


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 26 2008, 05:10 PM~9790823
> *I started this a couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...



TTT...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by double cheese_@Mar 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10232249
> *time to do the updated tail lights wtf
> *


Mines a 1987 factory euro


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 22 2008, 10:10 PM~10232138
> *AH!!! good to know, I'll check in to it. Thanks for the heads up!
> *


Ill post a pic of it tommorrow 
Ill have to cut a hole in the caprice heater box for it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn, nice work. i would have fuck that up in 2 mins like the other guy said


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 07:54 PM~10237447
> *damn, nice work. i would have fuck that up in 2 mins like the other guy said
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 22 2008, 10:12 PM~10232146
> *Post a pic of the module when you get it, if you wouldn't mind! :biggrin:
> *


heres the 90 module










here's one still in the car










and here's the caprice heater box


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^ whats that control?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

The rear defrost on the caprice has a relay built into the switch on the dash and the 90 has one in the fuse block.So a relay will be needed for the 90 rear defrost switch to work. Any relay will work but Iam using this one from the 90 dash wires










you can see it circled


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 24 2008, 09:33 PM~10247177
> *^^^ whats that control?
> *


The blower speed 
The caprice uses resistors and wont work with the 90 controls


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 24 2008, 09:15 PM~10247006
> *heres the 90 module
> 
> 
> ...


That shouldn't be so bad!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 25 2008, 04:30 AM~10249011
> *That shouldn't be so bad!
> *


No will just have to cut a hole for it and screw it in


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 25 2008, 03:22 PM~10252619
> *No will just have to cut a hole for it and screw it in
> *


What did that run you?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 25 2008, 07:20 PM~10254524
> *What did that run you?
> *


The module? I picked that up and some other 90 parts for $20


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the module put in

I drilled all the corners before cutting it out with a razer


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

this relay was for the blower that will not be used any more 
I used the red (+) wire,black (-)wires,and the purple wire which is from the blower and it goes to the module and the ECC programmer


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

this is the 90 ECC programmer


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn man your really getting down on this shit :biggrin: how much would you charge to do it for someone else


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 25 2008, 10:56 PM~10256846
> *damn man your really getting down on this shit :biggrin: how much would you charge to do it for someone else
> *


I try  
I dont know but I think it would be cool to do someone else's car just to say I did it

Iam wondering if anyone has converted a caprice to the digital ECC before maybe I sould keep the rest of this a secret :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice nice nice NICE shit!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 25 2008, 11:28 PM~10257062
> *I try
> I dont know but I think it would be cool to do someone else's car just to say I did it
> 
> ...



PLEASE DON'T!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Mar 27 2008, 12:43 PM~10268500
> *PLEASE DON'T!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Ill try to post the rest but its going to get kind of complicated, might be hard to explain  

I just found today the relay I posted earlier might not work its an overload relay for the ABS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This is the outside temp sensor and will be mounted behind the grill 
black wire to ground and Lt. green/blk to Lt green/blk on the ECC head unit


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This is the inside temp sensor which is part of the dash wood trim.There is a plug for it from the ECC head unit with a Dark green wire and a black to the ground. 










the box on the end of the flex tube runs to the heat ac box I have it circled on this old pic


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:07 PM~10302575
> *:biggrin: Ill try to post the rest but its going to get kind of complicated, might be hard to explain
> 
> I just found today the relay I posted earlier might not work its an overload relay for the ABS
> *


I will follow the best I can!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 31 2008, 09:07 PM~10302575
> *:biggrin: Ill try to post the rest but its going to get kind of complicated, might be hard to explain
> 
> I just found today the relay I posted earlier might not work its an overload relay for the ABS
> *


I found a relay that will work,its from the stock 90 relay panel and will fit in the plug from the one that didnt work but one wire will have to be moved


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

hell yeah i plan on putting caddy dash and door panels in my box


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Apr 2 2008, 09:40 PM~10321311
> *hell yeah i plan on putting caddy dash and door panels in my box
> *


dont forget about the 90 pillows :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

here you can see the wire order the pink/blk is in the middle and needs to be moved to the left.










There is a white clip that pulls out and if you shove a paper clip through the front the wire will pull out










here it is moved









this is the wiring on that
caprice rear defrost--------------------------relay/90 defrost

purple/wht------------------------------------ red/wht

orange/blk------------------------------------ orange

pink/blk--------------------------------------- pink/blk

dark blue from--------------------------------black
90 programmer


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

heres the 90 ashtray plug 










90-----------------------caprice lighter

orn----------------------orn

blk----------------------blk

brown-------------------brown for radio plug

heres the radio plug with the brown wire cut


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the programmer mounted 










I had to make a bracket for the top mount


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

NICE WRITE UP, EVEN BETTER PICS/DETAILS.. POST PICS WHEN FINISHED HOMEY!! PROPS!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 2 2008, 09:50 PM~10321442
> *dont forget about the 90 pillows :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA Style_@Apr 3 2008, 12:53 PM~10325889
> *NICE WRITE UP, EVEN BETTER PICS/DETAILS.. POST PICS WHEN FINISHED HOMEY!! PROPS!
> *


naturally


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

corey doin work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Apr 3 2008, 09:35 PM~10330096
> *corey doin work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 
better weather is on its way


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

DAMN....I can't wait to get mine out the body shop so I can get started!!!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This square hole needed to be cut out









this is for the inside air sensor


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

picked this up today from the junk yard for the pass seat :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good corey


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

x2


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I kind of put the ECC off most of it is working but cant get the ac compressor to kick in.I even tried to jump it so now Iam wondering if it worked before I started.
I got some of the trim painted,headliner is at the upholstery shop and I test fitted the rear seats


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

I was thinking about doing this conversion to my 86 2dr landu. I bought my Caprice with out a front clip, motor , trans,and broken heater box do to a wreak. I was think about getting a parts Cadi and installing the cadi fire wall in the caprice. That way all the the cadi stuff would just bolt right up. I like to now others thoughts on this.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Apr 12 2008, 09:07 AM~10397766
> *I was thinking about doing this conversion to my 86 2dr landu. I bought my Caprice with out a front clip, motor , trans,and broken heater box do to a wreak. I was think about getting a parts Cadi and installing the cadi fire wall in the caprice. That way all the the cadi stuff would just bolt right up. I like to now others thoughts on this.
> *


Are you talking about cutting the firewall out and welding it in the caprice?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 12 2008, 12:06 AM~10396435
> *I kind of put the ECC off most of it is working but cant get the ac compressor to kick in.I even tried to jump it so now Iam wondering if it worked before I started.
> I got some of the trim painted,headliner is at the upholstery shop and I test fitted the rear seats
> 
> ...


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 12 2008, 07:13 PM~10398728
> *Are you talking about cutting the firewall out and welding it in the caprice?
> *


Yes, Id drill out the spot welds on both and put the cadin one on the caprice.That way the heater box, a/c ect. would bolt rigt up.I was thinking about using the cadi 5.7 in it as well.


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

Does any one know how much diffrance there is between the two firewalls? I dont have the parts cadi yet. This old ladys seeling one with 80,000 some miles on it for $2500. Its been for sell for 6 months I was going to try to pic it up for $1000. The seats are all cracked and som of the stiching out.
I guess what I asking is there a way to use the Cadi heater box A/C ect. insted of modifing the caprice parts as you did?


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Apr 13 2008, 06:21 AM~10403562
> *Does any one know how much diffrance there is between the two firewalls? I dont have the parts cadi yet. This old ladys seeling one with 80,000 some miles on it for $2500. Its been for sell for 6 months I was going to try to pic it up for $1000. The seats are all cracked and som of the stiching out.
> I guess what I asking is there a way to use the Cadi heater box A/C ect. insted of modifing the caprice parts as you did?
> *


I have a Caddy heater box that I will be putting in my Caprice...All the research me and my homies have done, leads us to believe that the Caddy box will bolt right up to the Caprice...I'll find out for sure in a few weeks! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Apr 13 2008, 06:32 PM~10407110
> *I have a Caddy heater box that I will be putting in my Caprice...All the research me and my homies have done, leads us to believe that the Caddy box will bolt right up to the Caprice...I'll find out for sure in a few weeks! :biggrin:
> *


X2

The boxes bolt up the same and are the same size you wouldnt need the caddy firewall


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I pulled the carpet out but look what I found  
its only surface rust so nothing a little POR-15 cant 
fix looks worse in the pic


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks to Lavish for the set of inner seat mounts



















:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 23 2008, 07:50 PM~10236931
> *Mines a 1987 factory euro
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta :cheesy:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 14 2008, 03:05 AM~10407847
> *X2
> 
> The boxes bolt up the same and are the same size you wouldnt need the caddy firewall
> *


Cool! Thank you both for the info.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 14 2008, 10:24 PM~10417968
> *gangsta :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i love black on black


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

IS IT LIFTED OR ARE YOU GOING TO HOOK UP
THE CADILLAC AUTOMATIC LEVEL RIDE ????


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10418279
> *IS IT LIFTED  OR ARE YOU GOING TO HOOK UP
> THE CADILLAC AUTOMATIC LEVEL RIDE ????
> *


its pullin 3 in his avatar


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is a good topic! Nice pics and info.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Apr 14 2008, 10:28 PM~10418693
> *its pullin 3 in his avatar
> *


WASN'T SURE IF THAT WAS THE SAME CAR , THOUGHT HE MIGHT HAVE 
BEEN BUILDING MORE THEN 1 LIKE MOST OF US .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10418279
> *IS IT LIFTED  OR ARE YOU GOING TO HOOK UP
> THE CADILLAC AUTOMATIC LEVEL RIDE ????
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: its lifted


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Got my headliner back  










and mounts are welded in


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10426056
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:  its lifted
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Got the headliner in and I did remove and replace the 
caprice dome light :0 :biggrin: 










visors still need to be recovered


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

YOU SHOULD DO THE CADI 90'S FRONT DOOR SEATBELTS BRO .
SHIT WOULD SET IT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 17 2008, 11:53 AM~10438428
> *YOU SHOULD DO THE CADI 90'S FRONT DOOR SEATBELTS BRO .
> SHIT WOULD SET IT OFF  :biggrin:
> *


not a bad idea thats a lot of work in its self


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 17 2008, 08:19 PM~10442494
> *not a bad idea thats a lot of work in its self
> *


NAW BRO IT AINT THAT MUCH WORK , HIT ME UP IF 
YOU NEED TO KNOW HOW TO DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

what are u doin for door panels?


----------



## Heights (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 17 2008, 11:28 PM~10443673
> *NAW BRO IT AINT THAT MUCH WORK , HIT ME UP IF
> YOU NEED TO KNOW HOW TO  DO IT  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know how you did it.I was thinking that part of the inner door panel would need to be welded to the coupe door and the armrest would need to be altered.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Apr 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10443732
> *what are u doin for door panels?
> *


I have a set of black panels from a coupe deville :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 19 2008, 06:18 PM~10455797
> *Let me know how you did it.I was thinking that part of the inner door panel would need to be welded to the coupe door and the armrest would need to be altered.
> *


YES ON A CADI YOU NEED TO WELD THE INNER DOOR SKIN , BUT 
ON YOUR CAR YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO . YOU WILL HOWEVER 
NEED TO EXTEND THE ARMREST & MOD THE 90 PART ON IT .


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

you going with the E&g grill on this one homie, i love the way they look on a box!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 19 2008, 07:22 PM~10455821
> *YES ON A CADI YOU NEED TO WELD THE INNER DOOR SKIN , BUT
> ON YOUR CAR YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE TO . YOU WILL HOWEVER
> NEED TO EXTEND THE ARMREST & MOD THE 90 PART ON IT .
> *


why wouldn't the caprice not need the inner panel welded in?I am thinking the inner panels on the caprice and the caddies are the same.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 20 2008, 12:39 AM~10457526
> *you going with the E&g grill on this one homie, i love the way they look on a box!
> *


Iam not really pushing for one but Iam looking for one.The bars would definately be black though 

It has a billet grille now which I think is way better than the stock one


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 20 2008, 12:38 PM~10459858
> *why wouldn't the caprice not need the inner panel welded in?I am thinking the inner panels on the caprice and the caddies are the same.
> *



IF IM CORRECT THE LOWER PART OF THE DOOR WHERE THE 
SEATBELT MOUNTS ARE DIFFERENT , BUT I MAY BE WRONG .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 20 2008, 02:05 PM~10460016
> *IF IM CORRECT  THE LOWER PART OF THE DOOR WHERE THE
> SEATBELT MOUNTS ARE DIFFERENT , BUT I MAY BE WRONG .
> *


I didnt take the door panels off yet so Iam not sure


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn vary nice work on the swap man....I was thing one i swap my seat'z from a 95 towncar was alot of work


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Im jealous :happysad: that black on black is so sexy :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

very clean, nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

excellent craftsmanship


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

any new work?


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

hey where did you get that grill and how far did you extend your upper a-arms????????


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry I did have much time lately to put into this 
alot of shit been going on and some family medical problems


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 30 2008, 07:58 PM~10545898
> *hey where did you get that grill and how far did you extend your upper a-arms????????
> *


The grille was on there before I bought the car but I think its from ebay and the uppers are 1" which maybe forsale.I might be making a new set extended at the ears these are in the center.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 










:biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 6 2008, 07:55 PM~10594107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam those seats gonna look good im thinkn of goin with 2 buckets and puttn a console from under ash tray to back seat what u think yeh or neh


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the carpet layed down,its not trimmed yet and it fits real good, theres only 1 bad crease


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 6 2008, 08:01 PM~10594176
> *I got the carpet layed down,its not trimmed yet and it fits real good, theres only 1 bad crease
> 
> 
> ...


is that molded carpet or just black carpet


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 6 2008, 09:00 PM~10594167
> *dam those seats gonna look good  im thinkn  of goin with  2 buckets  and puttn  a console  from  under ash  tray  to  back seat  what u think yeh or neh
> *


  I dont know I like simple interior. I have a set of gray cloth 90 caddy seats you could have


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10594195
> *is that molded  carpet or just  black carpet
> *


Its molded from ACC


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10594323
> *Its molded from ACC
> *


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 6 2008, 08:09 PM~10594285
> *  I dont know I like simple interior. I have a set of gray cloth 90 caddy seats you could have
> *


coo il let u know i think they would probaly bolt rite in i mite b takin a road trip again lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10594352
> *coo il let u know  i think they would probaly bolt rite  in  i mite b takin a road trip  again  lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Was your stock seats bench or split?


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 6 2008, 08:40 PM~10594645
> *Was your stock seats bench or split?
> *


they those 60/40 split


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@May 10 2008, 07:53 AM~10622393
> *they  those  60/40 split
> *


They will bolt right in


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:biggrin: 









Ill post the rest of the wiring tomorrow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## EL PECADOR (Nov 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 11 2008, 11:03 PM~10632409
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW THATS LOOKN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMNNNN IM JUS LOVIN WAT WORK U PUTTIN IN .. U GAVE ME A SHIT LOAD OF IDEAS FOR MY 4DR CAPRICE..KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK!!!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

Man CORE, this is going to be one badass Caprice, glad it's in the right hands now!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Willie V. (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfwillie_@May 18 2008, 11:21 AM~10680483
> *Hey John, GO SCREW yourself!!  You always got something to say behind a computer you little girl. Why don't you finish a car punk!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Relax there pfwillie, why don't EITHER of us finish a car? Is it not true that the car is in the right hands now?? CORE isnt the only meticulous car guy I know, but so far he's shown the most progress on working towards completion. Between you and me this car would have just sat, like it did. He drove it all year, then put it up and started working on it. The comment was a compliment to him, nothing more, nothing less. And i've never finished a car in my life, and don't intend to finish another one anytime soon, so whats the problem??? :uh:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

sup man, hey i just wanna give u props on yur project and also love to see someone else on here figuring out the technical aspect of update/conversions on lowriders. also like the good homie paper chaser i would really like to see the 90-92 door seat belts. i was even thinking of a telescopic steering colum and maybe even the over the shoulder rear seat belts.  but again thats just my 2 pennies


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 19 2008, 02:29 AM~10684780
> *sup man, hey i just wanna give u props on yur project and also love to see someone else on here figuring out the technical aspect of update/conversions on lowriders. also like the good homie paper chaser i would really like to see the 90-92 door seat belts. i was even thinking of a telescopic steering colum and maybe even the over the shoulder rear seat belts.    but again thats just my 2 pennies
> *


  Got 1 for mine...


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@May 19 2008, 06:19 PM~10689774
> * Got 1 for mine...
> *


are they the same size? so what u do for that man? u just simply swapped it ? u got pix? :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 19 2008, 06:24 PM~10689831
> *are they the same size?  so what u do for that man? u just simply swapped it ? u got pix?  :biggrin:
> *


The center of the column under the wheel with telescoping is threaded and holds a part of the telescoping mechanism.Iam not sure if that part is hardened steel so the whole column maybe needed  .Either way mine is getting a black caddy wheel until I get it a Nardi


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 19 2008, 06:24 PM~10689831
> *are they the same size?  so what u do for that man? u just simply swapped it ? u got pix?  :biggrin:
> *


Dam server


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@May 19 2008, 02:29 AM~10684780
> *sup man, hey i just wanna give u props on yur project and also love to see someone else on here figuring out the technical aspect of update/conversions on lowriders. also like the good homie paper chaser i would really like to see the 90-92 door seat belts. i was even thinking of a telescopic steering colum and maybe even the over the shoulder rear seat belts.    but again thats just my 2 pennies
> *


Iam really considering the 90 front seat belts but it wouldnt be done right away. 
I will be putting the rear reading lights in though


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 19 2008, 09:00 PM~10691539
> *The center of the column under the wheel with telescoping is threaded and holds a part of the telescoping mechanism.Iam not sure if that part is hardened steel so the whole column maybe needed  .Either way mine is getting a black caddy wheel until I get it a Nardi
> *


The whole column would be needed to run telescoping  

but I did find this super clean black wheel saturday


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

How goes it homie???


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 26 2008, 09:42 PM~10742698
> *The whole column would be needed to run telescoping
> 
> but I did find this super clean black wheel saturday
> ...


PUT THE COLUMN IN & DO THE CADI AUTO LOCK & UNLOCK 
DOOR LOCKS WITH THE COLUMN . PUT IT IN DRIVE DOORS 
LOCK , MOVE IT TO PARK & THEY UNLOCK :biggrin: 

*OH YA DON'T FOR GET THE SEATBELTS ON THE DOORS :biggrin: 
I HAVE A SET OF DOOR PANEL ARMREST ALREADY CONVERTED 
I'M WILLING TO DONATE TO YOUR CAR IF YOU DO THE SEATBELTS . *:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jun 4 2008, 08:59 PM~10801074
> *How goes it homie???
> *


I have been busy as hell and I had get my bigbody on the road.I added some chrome and molded uppers.Then found the water pump went.

I am now trying to get the caprice ready for paint


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 4 2008, 09:39 PM~10801390
> *PUT THE COLUMN IN & DO THE CADI AUTO LOCK & UNLOCK
> DOOR LOCKS WITH THE COLUMN . PUT IT IN DRIVE DOORS
> LOCK , MOVE IT TO PARK & THEY UNLOCK  :biggrin:
> ...


I dont remember did the 90 have auto lock? Thanks bro Ill have to do the seatbelts for sure now.Ill have to look for some 90 doors for some parts


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice car man im loving the work your putting into this ride. Your hydro setup is on point too!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 4 2008, 08:55 PM~10801528
> *I dont remember did the 90 have auto lock? Thanks bro Ill have to do the seatbelts for sure now.Ill have to look for some 90 doors for some parts
> *


*YUP IT SURE DOES HAVE AUTO LOCK . DOOR ARMREST ARE
YOURS . YOU JUST NEED TO PAY FOR SHIPPING . SHIT I 
HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF REAR 90 SEATBELTS TO IF YOUR 
GOING TO DO THE REAR SEATBELT CONVERSION . :biggrin: *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 4 2008, 10:00 PM~10801556
> *YUP IT SURE DOES HAVE AUTO LOCK . DOOR ARMREST ARE
> YOURS . YOU JUST NEED TO PAY FOR SHIPPING . SHIT I
> HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF REAR 90 SEATBELTS TO IF YOUR
> ...


Ill have to put some thought into the autolock. I would have to do the rear if I did the front :biggrin: Let me know how you want me to pay for shipping


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:08 PM~10801606
> *Ill have to put some thought into the autolock. I would have to do the rear if I did the front :biggrin: Let me know how you want me to pay for shipping
> *



*YOU WANT THE REAR SEATBELTS TO ????*
I GUESS YOU CAN PAY FOR A UPS LABEL
& I'LL DROP IT OFF @ MY NEAREST UPS .
GIVE ME A CALL & WILL WORK IT OUT .

*PS: I CAN EXPLAIN THE AUTOLOCK TO YOU .*


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

ARMREST PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 12:31 AM~10802330
> *ARMREST PIC'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 4 2008, 10:13 PM~10801640
> *YOU WANT THE REAR SEATBELTS TO ????
> I GUESS YOU CAN PAY FOR A UPS LABEL
> & I'LL DROP IT OFF @ MY NEAREST UPS .
> ...


If you dont mind sending the rear belts
Pm me your phone number and let me know a good time to call you


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 4 2008, 11:31 PM~10802330
> *ARMREST PIC'S  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass bro
I wasnt thinking they were covered already :0


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:35 PM~10809464
> *If you dont mind sending the rear belts
> Pm me your phone number and let me know a good time to call you
> 
> *


PM SENT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 5 2008, 09:57 PM~10809627
> *PM SENT
> *


Thanks again Bro  
now I need to find some 90 doner doors :biggrin:


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

this car is going to be the best thing that comes out of wisconsin :thumbsup: the worst thing the green gay packers :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jun 8 2008, 12:45 AM~10821862
> *this car is going to be the best thing that comes out of wisconsin :thumbsup: the worst thing the green gay packers :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jun 8 2008, 12:45 AM~10821862
> *this car is going to be the best thing that comes out of wisconsin :thumbsup: the worst thing the green gay packers :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


Damn Bears fans :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

lookin good :nicoderm:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 16 2008, 10:30 PM~10435130
> *Got the headliner in and I did remove and replace the
> caprice dome light  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


how about a 80-92 cadillac garage door opener for that center map light housing? 
































:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 7 2008, 06:19 PM~10820447
> *Thanks again Bro
> now I need to find some 90 doner doors :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOUR PM BRO , I'LL B SHIPPING IT OUT SOME TIME THIS WEEK .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Jun 8 2008, 01:19 PM~10823590
> *how about a 80-92 cadillac garage door opener for that center map light housing?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I have a couple of them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 8 2008, 02:31 PM~10823991
> *I GOT YOUR PM BRO , I'LL B SHIPPING IT OUT SOME TIME THIS WEEK .
> *


Sounds good just let me know what I owe you


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

fuck man your going all out on this one :thumbsup:  did you do a frame swap also with the 5.7?


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 9 2008, 10:17 PM~10834831
> *Thanks I have a couple of them :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i like to hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

HEY BRO I HAVENT HAD TIME , BEEN REAL BUSY . BUT
I'LL GET THAT SHIPPED OUT SOON .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jun 13 2008, 01:16 PM~10863578
> *HEY BRO I HAVENT HAD TIME , BEEN REAL BUSY . BUT
> I'LL GET THAT SHIPPED OUT SOON .
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the heads up


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

great job so far core im lovin it! any updates?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I havent posted any pics because I didnt really feel anything was getting done.










I think Iam going to try and run the 90s bowtie on the trunk


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

The hood and trunk had a few dents


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

looks good homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

The top fender needed some work









I found some old body work that needs to be worked better


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I por-15'ed the inside of the rechromed rear bumper


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got some new outer felts from A1, They look good and the chrome strip on top looks real close to the stock.The ends towards the front of the car will need to be trimmed a little to fit good.The new one is the bottom one except in the last pic


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93brougham_@Jun 22 2008, 04:03 PM~10926386
> *looks good homie :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks sometimes Iam not really sure what Iam doing but I guess we could all say that at one point in time  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 22 2008, 05:19 PM~10926488
> *I por-15'ed the inside of the rechromed rear bumper
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 04:49 PM~10926642
> *:0
> *


I also por-15'ed the inside of the peice between the rear window and trunk lid


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 22 2008, 05:59 PM~10926700
> *I also por-15'ed the inside of the peices between the rear window and trunk lid
> *


hell yeah, details details


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 22 2008, 04:45 PM~10926621
> *Thanks sometimes Iam not really sure what Iam doing but I guess we could all say that at one point in time    :biggrin:
> *



You know, the more you keep doing what your doing, the less people are going to believe this statement about you.....


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

CORE WHATS UP BRO THIS IS IZAAK HOW ARE THINGS IN THE LAND OF CHESSE.I SEE YOUR DOING A HELL OF A JOB ON MY RIDE LOL :cheesy: JUST REMEMBER THIS PEOPLE WHO SAY THEY KNOW WHAT THER DOING DONT KNOW SHIT.THE ONES THAT SAY THAT THEY DONT KNOW ARE THE ONES WHO PAY ATENTTION TO DETAIL.KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO :thumbsup: AND HOPEFUL ME AND BIG BOY WILL GET TO RIDE OUT UP THERE IN SEPTEMBER .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Jun 24 2008, 03:02 AM~10938418
> *You know, the more you keep doing what your doing, the less people are going to believe this statement about you.....
> *



uffin: But its the truth


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jun 24 2008, 04:40 PM~10942355
> *CORE WHATS UP BRO THIS IS IZAAK HOW ARE THINGS IN THE LAND OF CHESSE.I SEE YOUR DOING A HELL OF A JOB ON MY RIDE LOL :cheesy: JUST REMEMBER THIS PEOPLE WHO SAY THEY KNOW WHAT THER DOING DONT KNOW SHIT.THE ONES THAT SAY THAT THEY DONT KNOW ARE THE ONES WHO PAY ATENTTION TO DETAIL.KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO :thumbsup: AND HOPEFUL ME AND BIG BOY WILL GET TO RIDE OUT UP THERE IN SEPTEMBER .
> *


Its going alright,busy as hell.Hopefully you guys can make it in sept.,are you going to SOLITOS this weekend.


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

NAW I GOT A GIG SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY WERE TO THE ONE AZTLAN HOSTING


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jun 26 2008, 04:08 PM~10957909
> *NAW I GOT A GIG SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY WERE TO THE ONE AZTLAN HOSTING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 22 2008, 05:17 PM~10926800
> *hell yeah, details details
> *


This is what I was talking about  Its a little dirty from sanding
I think Iam going to por15 the inside of the doors too


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I had to do a little work on the door skins,It was coming apart a little.There was bondo packed here so I filled it with weld and smoothed it out.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

GOD I LOVE THE INTERNET just got this in the mail.I was sweating this missing peice for a while :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin: The internet is great!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 28 2008, 11:44 AM~10969377
> *This is what I was talking about   Its a little dirty from sanding
> I think Iam going to por15 the inside of the doors too
> 
> ...


hell yeah, i did the same thing, last forever now :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I knew there was some rust here when I bought this car but I didnt think it was this bad
 









:angry:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I couldnt find anything from a 2dr so I cut these out of a 4dr brougham
the lower one in the pic is from the rear door and was real close to what I need
I sand blasted the ends and a hole had to be welded up


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

the contour was a little off so i had to bend it a little to get it right


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

I FOUND THE EXTRA REAR SEATBELTS . I'LL BE SHIPPING IT ALL
OUT THURSDAY IF NOT , MONDAY FOR SURE BRO .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 10:23 PM~10994060
> *I FOUND THE EXTRA REAR SEATBELTS . I'LL BE SHIPPING IT ALL
> OUT THURSDAY IF NOT , MONDAY FOR SURE BRO .
> *


Cool Thanks again bro 
I went to 3 junk yards in the last couple of weeks and no 90s at all


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

you doing the fleet quarter windows, i think that would be nice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 10:27 PM~10994091
> *you doing the fleet quarter windows, i think that would be nice
> *


No I dont think Iam going to


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 1 2008, 11:31 PM~10994126
> *No I dont think Iam going to
> *


aw, come on :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10994087
> *Cool Thanks again bro
> I went to 3 junk yards in the last couple of weeks and no 90s at all
> *


I ASSUME YOUR LOOKING FOR THE FRONT SEATBELTS ????
I CAN LOOK HERE FOR YOU BRO , BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY 
WOULD COST FROM A WRECKING YARD .


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10994193
> *I ASSUME YOUR LOOKING FOR THE FRONT SEATBELTS ????
> I CAN LOOK HERE FOR YOU BRO , BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY
> WOULD COST FROM A WRECKING YARD .
> *


Thats cool of you bro but you dont have to do that your helping me out enough  Ill find something. Yes Iam looking for the seatbelts but I also need the inner door parts for mounting them too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

paper chaser givin you a helpin hand,  
smiley helpin me, i feel the love from cali


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 Mercy, Mercy, this car is hurting my feelings :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10994241
> *paper chaser givin you a helpin hand,
> smiley helpin me, i feel the love from cali
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10994245
> *:0  Mercy, Mercy, this car is hurting my feelings :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Here it is just tacked in place 


















It lined up real nice :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice work homie.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 1 2008, 10:55 PM~10994348
> *Nice work homie.
> *


Thank you


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10994221
> *Thats cool of you bro but you dont have to do that your helping me out enough   Ill find something. Yes Iam looking for the seatbelts but I also need the inner door parts for mounting them too
> *


I'LL B @ THE YARD ANYWAY HELPING MY HOMIE WITH HIS PROJECT .
IF I FIND THEM YOU WANT ME TO GET THEM ???? ALL YOU NEED TO 
DO IS PAY WHAT THEY COST & SHIPPING BRO .

*PS: *YOU CAN GET THEM & THE INNER SKIN FROM A 88 & 89 ALSO BRO .
THEY ARE THE SAME AS THE 90'S .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10994241
> *paper chaser givin you a helpin hand,
> smiley helpin me, i feel the love from cali
> *


THAT'S WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT BRO , HELPING EACH OTHER OUT .
BESIDE'S I'M JUST DONATING THE ARMREST & REAR SEATBELTS ,
TO MOTIVATE HIM INTO DOING THE FRONT BELTS :biggrin: 
& IF HE NEEDS ANYTHING ELSE , I WILL BE HAPPY TO KEEP MY 
EYE'S OPEN FOR HIM .


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 11:09 PM~10994465
> *THAT'S WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT BRO , HELPING EACH OTHER OUT .
> BESIDE'S I'M JUST DONATING THE ARMREST & REAR SEATBELTS  ,
> TO MOTIVATE HIM INTO DOING THE FRONT BELTS  :biggrin:
> ...


Good shit. What up bro?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 2 2008, 12:09 AM~10994465
> *THAT'S WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT BRO , HELPING EACH OTHER OUT .
> BESIDE'S I'M JUST DONATING THE ARMREST & REAR SEATBELTS  ,
> TO MOTIVATE HIM INTO DOING THE FRONT BELTS  :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 11:03 PM~10994418
> *I'LL B @ THE YARD ANYWAY HELPING MY HOMIE WITH HIS PROJECT .
> IF I FIND THEM YOU WANT ME TO GET THEM ???? ALL YOU NEED TO
> DO IS PAY WHAT THEY COST &  SHIPPING BRO .
> ...


If you could find a set that would be great I would owe you big time  

Even know a 88 89 belt are not on the doors they are the same as the 90's?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 11:09 PM~10994465
> *THAT'S WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT BRO , HELPING EACH OTHER OUT .
> BESIDE'S I'M JUST DONATING THE ARMREST & REAR SEATBELTS  ,
> TO MOTIVATE HIM INTO DOING THE FRONT BELTS  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 1 2008, 10:12 PM~10994495
> *If you could find a set that would be great I would owe you big time
> 
> Even know a 88 89 belt are not on the doors they are the same as the 90's?
> *


SOME 88 & 89 ARE ON THE DOORS BRO .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 1 2008, 10:10 PM~10994480
> *Good shit. What up bro?
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO , YOU STILL HAVE THE CADI ?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 11:15 PM~10994506
> *SOME 88 & 89 ARE ON THE DOORS BRO .
> *




uffin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 1 2008, 11:16 PM~10994514
> *WHAT'S UP BRO , YOU STILL HAVE THE CADI ?
> *


Ya about to part the fucker out, probobly make more money that way.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 PM~10994706
> *Ya about to part the fucker out, probobly make more money that way.
> *


Your continental kit is bad ass


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 2 2008, 12:00 AM~10994814
> *Your continental kit is bad ass
> *


Thanks, im going to keep it for the glasshouse after its painted.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 1 2008, 10:44 PM~10994706
> *Ya about to part the fucker out, probobly make more money that way.
> *


YOU KNOW I WOULD HAVE PICKED IT UP IF YOU PUT IT BACK TOGATHER
& SHIPPING WASN'T TRYING TO RAPE ME . :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 1 2008, 10:27 PM~10994091
> *you doing the fleet quarter windows, i think that would be nice
> *


I want to, but it's at the bottom of my list...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boxman513_@Jul 2 2008, 12:23 PM~10997624
> *I want to, but it's at the bottom of my list...
> *


Didnt you just get yours painted?


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10999073
> *Didnt you just get yours painted?
> *


Yep...I had to do that first, it was pretty nasty looking when I got it...fortunatley no real rust, just nasty paint!


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

OK BRO SHIPPED THE BACK SEATBELTS & ARMREST TODAY .
YOU SHOULD GET THE PACKAGE TUESDAY , :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11104540
> *OK BRO SHIPPED THE BACK SEATBELTS & ARMREST TODAY .
> YOU SHOULD GET THE PACKAGE TUESDAY , :biggrin:
> *


your the man


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

WHAT'S UP BRO DID YOU GET THE PACKAGE ? 
IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE B 4 2PM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice work.....!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 22 2008, 02:42 PM~11150424
> *WHAT'S UP BRO DID YOU GET THE PACKAGE ?
> IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE B 4 2PM
> *


yes it did thanks again for the armrest bro


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 22 2008, 09:59 PM~11154825
> *Nice work.....!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:57 PM~11155384
> *yes it did thanks again for the armrest bro
> *


BACK SEATBELTS WERE IN THE BOX TO RIGHT BRO ?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 22 2008, 11:08 PM~11155478
> *BACK SEATBELTS WERE IN THE BOX TO RIGHT BRO ?
> *


Sorry Yes thanks for them too


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

many spots like these but the car its almost ready for primer but some shit came up and no work was done in awhile
These pics were from last week




























pass door had a good wave in it  










I also shaved the chrome on the tip of the fender by the windshield


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I did get one of these done today 
Its not a true 90 without rear dark burlwood ashtrays :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 30 2008, 10:25 PM~11221558
> *I did get one of these done today
> Its not a true 90 without rear dark burlwood ashtrays :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


what are these from?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 30 2008, 11:45 PM~11221702
> *what are these from?
> *


Its a WISCONSIN secret :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

You did hell alot of work. Your ride are looking good.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I have been going through some hard times the last few weeks so theres nothing new hopefully I get back on it soon.It dont pay to have it done this year anymore which in a way is good so I can spend a lot of time blocking the side to get it looking straight as an arrow.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 20 2008, 10:47 PM~11397647
> *I have been going through some hard times the last few weeks so theres nothing new hopefully I get back on it soon.It dont pay to have it done this year anymore which in a way is good so I can spend a lot of time blocking the side to get it looking straight as an arrow.
> *


take your time, dont want to ruin the excellent work already put into it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

a little premier on the door panels :0


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:02 PM~11522456
> *a little premier on the interior  :0
> 
> 
> ...


crazyness :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

This is how the car sits right now














































Iam not happy with how the body work came out on the drivers side fender and I dont want to put anymore time into it so now I need to find a doner fender


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

nice


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how'd the dash come out? ride is tight homie


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Sep 8 2008, 02:37 PM~11549537
> *how'd the dash come out?  ride is tight homie
> *


this is the last pic I have of the dash its 95% complete.I was waiting for some plugs for the radio so I just skipped to the body work and now the dash wont be finished till the paints on


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

still say you should sell it to me! :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the front panels all cleaned up

 









:biggrin: thanks to paperchaser again for the armrests


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I need to get back to working on this car
I still didnt find a front fender but I did get these parts for the doors










I am still not sure if Iam going to have the belts lock into the corner peice yet or just have it for looks like the Undertaker


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

long time viewer ...

first time poster in this topic

looking good


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Nov 10 2008, 11:33 PM~12120663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 11 2008, 12:50 AM~12120904
> *this car wont even come close to yours
> 
> I almost hate to waste these black panels and 90 seats on a caprice :biggrin:
> ...


 shit its gonna be dope for real with them in there, I love black on black  :cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Wish I had a shop like that, my garage just ain't cutting it 

P.S. you should still sell me the car :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 13 2008, 07:36 AM~12143882
> *Wish I had a shop like that, my garage just ain't cutting it
> 
> P.S. JUST SELL THE CAR TO HOMEBOY ALREADY!! :biggrin:*


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^^^^^See^^^^^^^^^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 10 2008, 10:17 PM~12120415
> *I got the front panels all cleaned up
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD YOU JUST GONNA HAVE IT ALL. LOOKS GOOD


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 10 2008, 10:30 PM~12120628
> *I need to get back to working on this car
> I still didnt find a front fender but I did get these parts for the doors
> 
> ...


HAHAHA LOL ...
WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST UNBOLT THEM INSTEAD OF CUTTING THE DOOR .
BY THE WAY LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 13 2008, 02:20 PM~12146867
> *LOOKS GOOD YOU JUST GONNA HAVE IT ALL. LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: Iam going to try


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 26 2008, 10:14 PM~9793107
> *always liked the caddy dash in the caprice...
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Nov 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12161587
> *HAHAHA  LOL ...
> WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST UNBOLT THEM INSTEAD OF CUTTING THE DOOR .
> BY THE WAY LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


I wanted to brake in my new Sawzall :biggrin: it was faster too 

Do you have any pics of your 90'ed doors ?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

trying to mock up where the belt reals should go


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

nice shit


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 16 2008, 04:10 PM~12172876
> *I wanted to brake in my new Sawzall  :biggrin: it was faster too
> 
> Do you have any pics of your 90'ed doors ?
> *


YA I POSTED THEM IN THE 90 TOPIC . I'LL LOOK FOR THEM .


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

OK I BEEN GETTING ALOT OF PM'S FOR PIC'S OF MY 90'S
FRONT DOOR SEATBELTS . SO HERE ARE THE PIC'S . IF YOU WANT ANY 
OTHER PIC'S LET ME KNOW .[/b][/color]


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

You have the corner bolts removed like the undertaker?
or do you have the peice in the center of the pic installed ?


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

sup wisconsin GOODTIMES???LOOKING GOOD FAMILY


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Just freezing our asses off but I am back on this car and found some help :0  
more pics coming soon


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

damn i love this car!! :cheesy:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 12 2008, 04:59 AM~12409506
> *damn i love this car!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

the drivers side rear quarter had some rust issues  and cut it out









after not being able to even find a front fender I didnt even try to find a donor quarter so I made a peice from some sheet metal









it fits pretty good


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I had a little set back this saturday I was moving a 5hp 80 gal compressor myself to my shop and it tipped over I tryed to catch it and my finger stop the fall :angry: 
3 stitches inside and 9 outside Doc said I was lucky I didnt loose it



















I forgot and its broke


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

YUMMY :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

glad you didnt lose it bro, that would have sucked


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 14 2008, 10:44 PM~12431170
> *YUMMY :cheesy:
> *


hurts like hell :banghead:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 15 2008, 12:47 AM~12431214
> *hurts like hell :banghead:
> *


dip it in lacquer thinner.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Dec 15 2008, 02:08 AM~12432335
> *dip it in lacquer thinner.
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

to be honest laquer works...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 14 2008, 09:24 PM~12430909
> *I had a little set back this saturday I was moving a 5hp 80 gal compressor myself to my shop and it tipped over I tryed to catch it and my finger stop the fall :angry:
> 3 stitches inside and 9 outside Doc said I was lucky I didnt loose it
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FINGER , HOPEFULLY
IT WILL HEAL FAST . :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 15 2008, 03:16 PM~12435994
> *to be honest laquer works...
> *


I would rather not try that  
but I did soak my stomach with a bottle of Jim Beam


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12436226
> *DAMN BRO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FINGER , HOPEFULLY
> IT WILL HEAL FAST . :biggrin:
> *


Thanks thats what Iam hoping for too 
but I will still be on this car to get it pain------ted :biggrin:


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

looks great bro by the way i have an 82' four door caprice classic do you think i will be able to do the dash swap like u did im really likeing the way it looks n im interested in doing this ...thanx send me a pm plz


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alecc5_@Dec 15 2008, 11:53 PM~12441844
> *looks great bro by the way i have an 82' four door caprice classic do you think i will be able to do the dash swap like u did im really likeing the way it looks n im interested in doing this ...thanx send me a pm plz
> *


It would work just fine in a 82 its just a lot of wiring


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

put some duct tape on and get back to work lol next time drop it like a pass from aaron rodgers,got some pics for ya on the caprice


----------



## LAK ATTACK (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 14 2008, 11:08 PM~12430703
> *the drivers side rear quarter had some rust issues    and cut it out
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good ... what did you use to shape the metal?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAK ATTACK_@Dec 16 2008, 06:36 AM~12443423
> *Looks good ... what did you use to shape the metal?
> *


  
I used a small hand press brake and a hammer and vice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

picked this up yesterday


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I also had to reconstruct the inner part too

before









after
some of the welds still need to be ground down


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

nice work man just read the whole topic


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 30 2008, 11:25 PM~11221558
> *I did get one of these done today
> Its not a true 90 without rear dark burlwood ashtrays :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


share the secret homie  ...................................... :biggrin:


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

nice work, heres an early before pic. just before willie got it.


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

found one when i first got it.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Jan 4 2009, 01:48 PM~12601852
> *found one when i first got it.
> 
> *


Thanks bro but 
Damn them skirts look awful


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

now you should put the caprice dash in a caddy :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 4 2009, 10:32 PM~12607097
> *now you should put the caprice dash in a caddy :0
> *


Never :biggrin:
How about a 90 dash in a LeCab


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 4 2009, 08:08 PM~12606018
> *Thanks bro but
> Damn them skirts look awful
> *


X2


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

We put some work in this week and weekend

welds are all ground down :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

spot etched primed


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

aww shit, hell yeah.... almost Mr.Nasty time :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

1 1/2 gals. of primer just to be sanded off :dunno:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:05 AM~12675693
> *1 1/2 gals. of primer just to be sanded off  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



gonna block great :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 11 2009, 10:55 PM~12675494
> *aww shit, hell yeah.... almost Mr.Nasty time :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 11 2009, 11:07 PM~12675724
> *gonna block great :biggrin:
> *


I hope so at lease if not this time around the next 1 1/2 gals. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:12 AM~12675816
> *I hope so at lease if not this time around the next 1 1/2 gals. :biggrin:
> *


i love sanding primer. i hate sanding baremetal tho, cause i tend to finger print it by accident then have to re wipe it down...lol


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 11 2009, 11:14 PM~12675844
> *i love sanding primer. i hate sanding baremetal tho, cause i tend to finger print it by accident then have to re wipe it down...lol
> *


I dont like to get my hands dirty :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 11 2009, 10:05 PM~12675693
> *1 1/2 gals. of primer just to be sanded off  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD!!!
What color you goinng with?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 12 2008, 01:06 AM~10396435
> *I kind of put the ECC off most of it is working but cant get the ac compressor to kick in.I even tried to jump it so now Iam wondering if it worked before I started.
> I got some of the trim painted,headliner is at the upholstery shop and I test fitted the rear seats
> 
> ...



the diode might have gone bad/


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jan 14 2009, 08:00 PM~12706102
> *LOOKING GOOD!!!
> What color you goinng with?
> *


  

Black X3 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 14 2009, 11:29 PM~12709078
> *the diode might have gone bad/
> *


Right off the plug to the compressor?Ill have to look into that  thanks bro


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Its blocking out great, I was worried about the pass side door it was wavy as hell and I did the filler work on it.But its straight as hell now  .We will still be laying 3 more coats of primer but shouldnt need any glaze :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I updated the rear lock cover, Its NOS but I still need to black it out










and also updated the hood ornament
blacked out :biggrin:


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 15 2009, 10:49 PM~12719805
> *Its blocking out great, I was worried about the pass side door it was wavy as hell and I did the filler work on it.But its straight as hell now  .We will still be laying 3 more coats of primer but shouldnt need any glaze :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VERY NICE BIG DADDY


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:40 AM~12719691
> *Right off the plug to the compressor?Ill have to look into that   thanks bro
> *



yeah, it wont work if the diode is bad... lmk


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

No exciting pics but we did get the whole car blocked and there was only 6 spots where we had to glaze  



















And today we layed 4 more coats of primer another $100 just to sand off


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

i love this car. great work man :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@Jan 25 2009, 10:41 PM~12813816
> *i love this car. great work man :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE! :thumbsup:


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

I SEE THE CADI HASENT MOVED SINCE WE WHERE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

where u workin on this at?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Jan 26 2009, 05:38 PM~12820687
> *I SEE THE CADI HASENT MOVED SINCE WE WHERE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Its waiting for someone to buy it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 26 2009, 06:16 PM~12821058
> *where u workin on this at?
> *


Its my father's old tool&die shop that still hasnt sold yet that I made into my shop


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

SUP CORE :biggrin: 
Where did you send the dash pad to get colored?


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks nice would this work for an 1982 caprice four door??
What about the seats? Would the seats have to be from a four door fleetwood or they could be from a coupe also?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jan 27 2009, 12:08 AM~12825393
> *SUP CORE :biggrin:
> Where did you send the dash pad to get colored?
> *


I dyed it myself with SEM products


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alecc5_@Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12829999
> *Looks nice would this work for an 1982 caprice four door??
> What about the seats? Would the seats have to be from a four door fleetwood or they could be from a coupe also?
> *


It would work for a 82 and as far as the seats 
they are from a 4 dr I converted them to fold


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:28 PM~12843674
> *It would work for a 82 and as far as the seats
> they are from a 4 dr I converted them to fold
> *


thanx for the info bro


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 28 2009, 09:25 PM~12843631
> *I dyed it myself with SEM products
> *


Hard to do? Is it better then painting pad?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jan 29 2009, 12:39 PM~12849008
> *Hard to do? Is it better then painting pad?
> *


Not really but I did take the vents and speaker grilles out.I just broke them little clips on the back so I didnt brake the little mounting stud. Ace True Value sells new clips  .I think its better than paint its made for plastic/vinyl.


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 29 2009, 03:36 PM~12851162
> *Not really but I did take the vents and speaker grilles out.I just broke them little clips on the back so I didnt brake the little mounting stud. Ace True Value sells new clips  .I think its better than paint its made for plastic/vinyl.
> *


Thanks for the INFO


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jan 29 2009, 06:10 PM~12852060
> *Thanks for the INFO
> *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

blocking is finally all done and we're painting the inner part of the trunk tomorrow will post pics uffin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Just read the topic great work man


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 7 2009, 09:27 PM~12937757
> *Just read the topic great work man
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

We got a little done today :biggrin: 
sealer

















base 

















clear


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

NICE, LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

What do you think?

before 









after


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 13 2009, 01:42 AM~12989757
> *What do you think?
> 
> before
> ...


 :0 dam lookin good


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 25 2009, 10:11 PM~12813430
> *
> 
> And today we layed 4 more coats of primer another $100 just to sand off
> ...


Gotta do it if you want a straight car! :thumbsup: Looking good.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2009, 11:50 PM~12989833
> *Gotta do it if you want a straight car!  :thumbsup:  Looking good.
> *


we'll find out


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

DAMN I DIDN'T NO YOU WAS DOING THE WHOLE CAR OVER LOOKING GOOD


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Feb 15 2009, 10:52 PM~13013726
> *DAMN I DIDN'T NO YOU WAS DOING THE WHOLE CAR OVER LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: It needed new paint it had some rust issues and needed to be straightened out


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

We got more done this weekend










we dont know what the hell happened but we had about a thousand fish eyes in the sealer on the hood  so we had to wet sand the whole thing :angry: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

We did get the hood resealed


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 16 2009, 09:51 PM~13022160
> *We did get the hood resealed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 30 2008, 10:25 PM~11221558
> *I did get one of these done today
> Its not a true 90 without rear dark burlwood ashtrays :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



IF YOU HAPPEN TO RUN ACROSS ANOTHER SET OF THESE 
I'LL BUY THEM OFF YOU .


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

doesnt fisheyes mean water in the compressor?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Feb 23 2009, 07:32 PM~13090175
> *IF YOU HAPPEN TO RUN ACROSS ANOTHER SET OF THESE
> I'LL BUY THEM OFF YOU .
> *


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 23 2009, 11:43 PM~13093460
> *doesnt fisheyes mean water in the compressor?
> *


It could be water, oil or silicone 
and could have came from anywhere


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

the hood is painted  









hopefully in the next couple of day we can get the rest of the car sprayed its almost all taped


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 25 2009, 01:18 AM~13104630
> *the hood is painted
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 25 2009, 06:39 AM~13105863
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## For Sale (Jan 6, 2005)

Read the whole topic, looking really good. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by For Sale_@Feb 27 2009, 02:05 AM~13126035
> *Read the whole topic, looking really good. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

We got the rest of the car sealed :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I can't wait to see it black again uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

shitty pics but we got the car based yesterday


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

We cleared the rest of the car tonight


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

looking good bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 2 2009, 12:24 AM~13150147
> *looking good bro... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

cant wait till its done either were gonna do a even trade and work my caddy trade you back deal deal sweetness


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 3 2009, 01:33 AM~13162006
> *cant wait till its done either were gonna do a even trade and work my caddy trade you back deal deal sweetness
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Whats up Alex


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got new rubber for the front and found a local shop that will mount 155 80"s


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 3 2009, 09:45 PM~13172800
> *I got new rubber for the front and found a local shop that will mount 155 80"s
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn looking good


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

got my chips painted with 1shot


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking bad ass bro


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 12 2009, 07:45 PM~13263829
> *looking bad ass bro
> *


 uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I had to alter the rear seat to make room for the front hydraulic hoses that come up through the floor


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the rear 90 seat belt brackets mounted :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## bigtdawg (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 12 2009, 11:24 PM~13267165
> *I got the rear 90 seat belt brackets mounted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



did you ever get the front door seat belts in?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Mar 13 2009, 09:54 AM~13269401
> *did you ever get the front door seat belts in?
> *


No not yet I might hold off on that for right now


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

great build!!!! jus read it :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

thanks


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

best topic I've read on lil so far :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Its officially a lowrider again :biggrin: 
pics were talking after it was wet sanded


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

one word for you 









*BEAUTIFUL.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 17 2009, 12:16 AM~13301376
> *Its officially a lowrider again  :biggrin:
> pics were talking after it was wet sanded
> 
> ...


looking great bro, real tight, bet you cant wait  :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

Lookin real nice.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

sick :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2009, 11:42 PM~13301653
> *one word for you
> BEAUTIFUL.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 17 2009, 08:25 PM~13309587
> *looking great bro, real tight, bet you cant wait   :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

hey i see a caborolet on gold dammm thats playboy style


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 19 2009, 11:34 PM~13333660
> *hey i see a cabriolet  on gold dammm thats playboy style
> *


Remember me telling you I would have 1 one day uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 20 2009, 12:25 AM~13333549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 19 2009, 11:38 PM~13334246
> *Remember me telling you I would have 1 one day uffin:
> *


i said the same shit i didnt happen for me why? looks nice


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 20 2009, 12:25 AM~13333549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the reflection in the bottom pic!


----------



## 87eightysevenchevy (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 19 2009, 10:25 PM~13333549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam i movin to wisc u guys got all the money dam that caprice lookn good man well in a few weeks well have sumthing shiny 2 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 20 2009, 03:28 PM~13338764
> *like the reflection in the bottom pic!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87eightysevenchevy_@Mar 20 2009, 05:09 PM~13339614
> *dam i movin to wisc u guys got all the money dam that caprice lookn good man  well in a few weeks well have sumthing shiny 2 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


I had money now Iam broke  
make sure you post some pics


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

MORE PICS


----------



## H8RMGNT (Mar 26, 2009)

you a bad dude core :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 13 2009, 12:24 AM~13267165
> *I got the rear 90 seat belt brackets mounted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing just finished mine up last weekend looks good but now I gotta get the guts done blue seatbelts with the rest burgundy :nosad: 

but your cars looking sick !


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good homie


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H8RMGNT_@Mar 28 2009, 10:58 PM~13420274
> *you a bad dude core :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Keith hows it going


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Mar 26 2009, 11:40 PM~13403726
> *MORE PICS
> *


I havent had time to work on the caprice. I got a side job making some custom gaurd rails for a local restaurant


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Here's some I did awhile back for my girlfriends restaurant
:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I got the rest of the rails done  back on the caprice


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

love the idea never seen that dash swap bone before,, classy


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

hell yea...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13602012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mothafucka is nice


----------



## H8RMGNT (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 5 2009, 04:24 PM~13489987
> *Whats up Keith hows it going
> *



it's going  wus up with you i see you getting that coupe done that shit is sick!!!!! i was lookin at one of ur old topics the 79 lak parade you got going on :cheesy: wut u got like 8 cars or wut?... hey keep up the good work and keep in touch man i'ma try and get shit together and come strong as soon as i can.... later


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

badass


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeahhh


----------



## 8FLEET9 (Sep 27, 2007)

car's lookn' great!


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 26 2008, 04:10 PM~9790823
> *I started this a couple of weeks ago
> 
> 
> ...


Suup CORE :biggrin: Did you remove the factory support on the bottom of the caprice dash... then install the Cadi dash? 

What about the support for the stearing wheel? the factory caprice support doesn't slide out like a CADI DASH :angry:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Apr 30 2009, 01:59 PM~13744225
> *Suup CORE  :biggrin:  Did you remove the factory support on the bottom of the caprice dash... then install the Cadi dash?
> 
> What about the support for the stearing wheel? the factory caprice support doesn't slide out like a CADI DASH :angry:
> *


all the caprice supports need to be removed even the 2 side ones that are riveted on,Iam not really sure what you mean by the steering support. The caprice steering wheel is bolted and mounted the same as a caddy.


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@May 3 2009, 10:07 AM~13770445
> *all the caprice supports need to be removed even the 2 side ones that are riveted on,Iam not really sure what you mean by the steering support. The caprice steering wheel is bolted and mounted the same as a caddy.
> *


Thanks HOMIE... I will send you pics once completed :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@May 4 2009, 11:41 PM~13787344
> *Thanks HOMIE... I will send you pics once completed :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: where you at with it now


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

its getting there  
running into a few snags


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

Car is beautiful!Keep up the good work


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Just looked through the whole build, nice work. Deep paint.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@May 29 2009, 01:35 AM~14033977
> *Just looked through the whole build, nice work. Deep paint.
> *


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey guys i have an 1982 caprice classic with a ignition kill switch under the dash if i change the dash board will this disable the kill switch?? Plz Help


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

heres some of the small snags  

the caddy steering wheel didnt fit so I had to cut the center hub from the caprice wheel and weld into the caddy wheel









I also came to the rear interior panels which they will have to be shortened as well as the armrest










this is where they are at right now


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I also have to remake the caddy panels on the doors the ones that were on there were cracked at the seams


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im suprised the steering wheels werent interchangeable, is it because the cadi has a telescoping tilt wheel?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2009, 11:54 PM~14134973
> *im suprised the steering wheels werent interchangeable, is it because the cadi has a telescoping tilt wheel?
> *


I thought it was going to bolt right on too, it looks like the taper on the caddy wheel was deeper,yes I think its because the wheel was telescoping


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14134430
> *heres some of the small snags
> 
> the caddy steering wheel didnt fit so I had to cut the center hub from the caprice wheel and weld into the caddy wheel
> ...


Just use a Nardi Wheel...  
So even the back armrest need to be shorten


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 9 2009, 01:09 AM~14135108
> *I thought it was going to bolt right on too, it looks like the taper on the caddy wheel was deeper,yes I think its because the wheel was telescoping
> *



damn i wanted to take the steering wheel out of a 60's or 50's car, and now im pretty dam sure it wont fit in my cadi with out having to rig it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jun 10 2009, 06:12 PM~14153626
> *Just use a Nardi Wheel...
> So even the back armrest need to be shorten
> *


Yes I just found this out  and Iam not sure how Iam going to get it recovered to look stock


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Its getting there  panels went out today to my painter :biggrin: 










this is how I did the ends,
I made a little peice from the scrap molding


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Bad ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn i want this car. badass


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:08 AM~14134430
> *heres some of the small snags
> 
> the caddy steering wheel didnt fit so I had to cut the center hub from the caprice wheel and weld into the caddy wheel
> ...



is that a cadillac trunk mat you are standing on?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2009, 12:33 AM~14157698
> *is that a cadillac trunk mat you are standing on?
> *


Good eye it is


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Iam thinking the rear 90 map lights need to go in too :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14156347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sexxxy


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Great build


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

great buildup bro, you got a good eye for detail, i'm lovin the caddy stuff goin into the caprice!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats a bad ass car bro keep up the good work


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

u wanna sell it? :biggrin: gonna be badass when its all done


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

MUCH PROPS BRO....TAKES ALOT OF TIME AND EFFORT TO TAKE ON SOMETHING LIKE THIS. MUCH RESPECT :h5:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

good buildup :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 14 2009, 09:20 PM~14190783
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> its getting there
> running into a few snags


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> Its getting there  panels went out today to my painter :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Mar 20 2009, 01:34 AM~13333660
> *hey i see a caborolet on gold dammm thats playboy style
> *


 :tears: sad to see her go but after seeing this man get down i know she is in good hands...cory badass work bro u are something serious on the wiring...good luck with all your builds i sure will keep up with this one


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Jun 19 2009, 03:01 AM~14236705
> *:tears: sad to see her go but after seeing this man get down i know she is in good hands...cory badass work bro u are something serious on the wiring...good luck with all your builds i sure will keep up with this one
> *


  thanks bro I cant wait to start it
I seen on the lecab topic that you have some lecab parts Iam looking for a hood ornament :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

damn this caprice is TOP NOTCH!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

the rivets are just holding the cardboard in place











and I got them done today :biggrin: 
I wanted them to be on a panel wrapped in cloth to match the headliner to give it that caddy look


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 05:18 AM~14270562
> *Nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :werd:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dat shit looks tight mayne, almost like it came from cadillac


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

damn cory you have been busy as shit huh? but damn if this shit don't look good as shit bro.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 24 2009, 12:21 AM~14280407
> *damn cory you have been busy as shit huh? but damn if this shit don't look good as shit bro.
> *


 :yes:  
how you been Max


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

picked theses up from my painter yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

this is where iam at with the armrest


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 25 2009, 12:57 AM~14290243
> *:yes:
> how you been Max
> *


good just chilling and working trying to work on a few diffrent projects at the same time and thinking man i can't be doing this lol.....i love this box of yours bro killer as fuck!!!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 25 2009, 06:39 PM~14298967
> *good just chilling and working trying to work on a few diffrent projects at the same time and thinking man i can't be doing this lol.....i love this box of yours bro killer as fuck!!!!
> *


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jun 25 2009, 04:56 PM~14296983
> *this is where iam at with the armrest
> 
> 
> ...


it looks as if you could just dip it in a bucket of resin and get a new armrest cover!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 25 2009, 07:56 PM~14300337
> *it looks as if you could just dip it in a bucket of resin and get a new armrest cover!
> *



:yes: GOOD IDEA :no:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 26 2009, 06:25 PM~14309475
> *:yes: GOOD IDEA :no:
> *




why not get a sheet of vinyl and cover them?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2009, 06:02 PM~14310249
> *
> 
> why not get a sheet of vinyl and cover them?
> *


 :dunno: Yeah I guess


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

...cory badass work bro u are something serious on the wiring...good luck with all your builds i sure will keep up with this one 
[/quote]

copy that man I just went thru this whole topic , wow!
I need to put the digi cluster in my caddy , would it be done the same way as this was done? 
im thinking it be a little less involved being caddy?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> =brett,Jun 28 2009, 08:27 AM~14319939]
> ...cory badass work bro u are something serious on the wiring...good luck with all your builds i sure will keep up with this one


 copy that man I just went thru this whole topic , wow!
I need to put the digi cluster in my caddy , would it be done the same way as this was done? 
im thinking it be a little less involved being caddy?
[/quote]

thanks bro,

Yes it would be real close, the wire colors between the caprice and the caddy are almost the same Let me know if you have any question


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 27 2009, 08:29 AM~14313604
> *:dunno: Yeah I guess
> *



i mean shit, wtf other options do you have?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> copy that man I just went thru this whole topic , wow!
> I need to put the digi cluster in my caddy , would it be done the same way as this was done?
> im thinking it be a little less involved being caddy?


thanks bro,

Yes it would be real close, the wire colors between the caprice and the caddy are almost the same Let me know if you have any question 
[/quote]

im gonna pick up some manuals , thanks bro , if I get any snags when I tear into it Ill see if you can help :biggrin: thanks


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> thanks bro,
> 
> Yes it would be real close, the wire colors between the caprice and the caddy are almost the same Let me know if you have any question


 im gonna pick up some manuals , thanks bro , if I get any snags when I tear into it Ill see if you can help :biggrin: thanks
[/quote]


----------



## 309Chevy4life (Jun 9, 2007)

nice build, got me wanting to do the swap in mines now


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 25 2009, 08:56 PM~14300337
> *it looks as if you could just dip it in a bucket of resin and get a new armrest cover!
> *


I cut up the old vinyl and use fleetwood chrome trim and tried to put most of the seam under it  










here its dyed and compared to the stock caddy one










the panel had to be shortened as well










 









:biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

haha ur goin over board that shit look nice ass fucc :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man this car gets better and better everytime i look at the topic. 1 of a kind


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 3 2009, 11:31 AM~14372593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*HEY THOSE SEATBELTS LOOK FAMILAR * :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the burlwood goes nice with the black


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Jul 3 2009, 07:23 PM~14374678
> *haha ur goin over board that shit look nice ass fucc  :thumbsup:
> *


man i have to agree on both accounts!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good fucking job bro


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

Bad ass work! Taken the Cadi-out Caprice's to anoyher level. :0


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

This is getting too good. Great build up


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Jul 3 2009, 07:24 PM~14375475
> *HEY THOSE SEATBELTS LOOK FAMILAR  :biggrin:
> *


 thanks again bro

I dyed the plastic and got black straps from a late 90's seville the rear belts are exactly the same length :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

this mufuka is baaaaad. uffin:


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

damn homie looks good givin me alot of ideas for mine 










here is a close up of my paint you need some patterens










but your shit is top notch wit out em


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Jul 16 2009, 01:23 AM~14489935
> *damn homie looks good givin me alot of ideas for mine
> 
> 
> ...


no patterns but I did add a little something to the paint :0 :biggrin: pics will be up soon


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

I didnt like how the front upper control arms were extended and molded so Iam making a new set  










extended 1"


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 16 2009, 11:53 PM~14499295
> *I didnt like how the front upper control arms were extended and molded so Iam making a new set
> 
> 
> ...


looks good core, what did you use to cut the metal? Plasma cutter?


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM~14498961
> *no patterns but I did add a little something to the paint :0  :biggrin:  pics will be up soon
> *


cool homie cant wait to see im a need to make my way out to wisco i got a homie in my club wit a 93 fleetwood that i put switchs in and he from Milwaukee


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

fixing some shitty work that was done to it before I got it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

arms are done :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

saweeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## royboy64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Real Nice Work ,,,Keep That Ride In Wisconsin


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@Jul 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14601093
> *Real Nice Work ,,,Keep That Ride In Wisconsin
> *


Whats up roy :wave:


----------



## H8RMGNT (Mar 26, 2009)

AND I REPEAT U ARE A BAD DUDE :0 :0 :0 alot of riders would've took it that far they would have stopped at the dash...... thats wut separates the boys from the BIG BOYS ( DETAILS).....


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H8RMGNT_@Aug 7 2009, 02:19 PM~14704528
> *AND I REPEAT U ARE A BAD DUDE  :0  :0  :0 alot of riders would've took it that far they would have stopped at the dash...... thats wut separates the boys from the BIG BOYS ( DETAILS).....
> *


  and the dash was all I intended to do when I started it


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

where some new pics?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Aug 10 2009, 03:03 PM~14726807
> *where some new pics?
> *


I have been a little frustrated with the upper control arm. I thought by extended them at the ears and not having that 1 inch plate in the center would give it a little more travel to straighten out the wheels so I am not driving on the side walls but I still shimmed them out 1/2 inch. :angry:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

ive read this topic like 3 times and i can read it easily ten more keep doing you thang


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 26 2009, 11:46 PM~14589676
> *fixing some shitty work that was done to it before I got it
> 
> 
> ...


hey i took this pic of my cadillac as an idea for you, i took it a few days ago, but for some reason i couldnt find ur topic till now...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn homie this is the first time i have ever been on this topic i have to say this is one of the best builds on Layitlow for real!!! Your taking this car to a whole different level!!!! Shit is FUCKING CLEAN!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*big bump.....!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

wow i was just board so i typed in a random number on the page search and i seen this post i started reading it a while ago but seeing as tonight is one of those nights i cant sleep i got to read every single page. the car looks awsome the detail is unbeliveable. good call on the seat belts and even better on the rear seat belts i ment to do it on my 2 door caddy but i forgot to get them out before i had to junk it so i will just have to keep my eyes open for some. that is for sure a one of a kind car


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 26 2009, 10:48 PM~14589710
> *arms are done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you got down with them arms..Nice work bro


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice homie. lookn good man. i was certain ud do the fleetwood quarter glasses on this piece.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

love this build.


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 19 2009, 05:49 PM~16032325
> *love this build.
> *


X2


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

x3 love all the details mayne!!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Damn this topic was brought up from the dead


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Dec 19 2009, 07:35 PM~16032213
> *nice homie. lookn good man.  i was certain ud do the fleetwood quarter glasses on this piece.
> *


I dont like the way they look on the caprice's. I do still want to look more into doing the seat belts on the doors


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Im a little behind on posting new pics  
took the car to my striper awhile back 










:0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

My striper is in her 60's with 30+ years under her belt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Mom???????????????!!!!!!!???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

thats cool as fuck...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 21 2009, 09:40 AM~16045511
> *Mom???????????????!!!!!!!????????????   :biggrin:
> *


No but her work is bad ass


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 21 2009, 05:40 PM~16051365
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 21 2009, 06:40 PM~16051365
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 damn she got down :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Dec 21 2009, 08:17 PM~16051729
> *damn she got down  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 21 2009, 06:40 PM~16051365
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME HOMIE


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

clean clean clean :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty caprice (Jan 8, 2006)

cars looking sic ! whats next ? uffin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rusty caprice_@Dec 26 2009, 05:09 PM~16095355
> *cars looking sic ! whats next ?  uffin:
> *


Chrome :biggrin:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

Here is a pic of the caddy dash in my 86 Box...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Dec 27 2009, 02:26 PM~16102062
> *Here is a pic of the caddy dash in my 86 Box...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

thats crazy i thought you maybe did the stripping cause you did it on your fleet rite


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Dec 27 2009, 10:47 PM~16106351
> *thats crazy i thought you maybe did the stripping cause you did it on your fleet rite
> *


Yes I did the leaf on my fleetwood but not any of the scroll work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 26 2009, 05:46 PM~16095937
> *Chrome  :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT DOWN G TIMER MAD PROPS AND WUT A WAY 2 REPP THE GT FAM


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 30 2009, 04:32 AM~16131335
> *YOU GOT DOWN G TIMER MAD PROPS AND WUT A WAY 2 REPP THE GT FAM
> *


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I just read the whole topic and I'm amazed at how you fab everything to work like it's supposed to.

Great car man!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Man Core I just read the whole buildup and this has to be the nicest Caprice( or should I say Cadprice?) I think I've ever seen. The attention to detail is remarkable. Great work.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jan 3 2010, 10:19 AM~16169150
> *Man Core I just read the whole buildup and this has to be the nicest Caprice( or should I say Cadprice?)  I think I've ever seen. The attention to detail is remarkable. Great work.
> *


Oh, he knows how bad ass it is. He's just one of those humble type guys...........


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jan 3 2010, 05:10 PM~16171683
> *Oh, he knows how bad ass it is. He's just one of those humble type guys...........
> *


Thanks Mike


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 3 2010, 04:04 PM~16171650
> *
> *


GT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

love it :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the car is sick. im lovin it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

thanks


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

GOODTIMES


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i like that insert on the frontend. those e&g grills look bad ass too. i seen a beat up 2dr with one on it at the gas station the otherday.


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16232584
> *i like that insert on the frontend.  those e&g grills look bad ass too. i seen a beat up 2dr with one on it at the gas station the otherday.
> *


Iam thinking about getting an e&g for it but dont want to pay $500+ for one,the bars would definitely be blacked out


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

NICE! 90s dash and rockers. seats, stripping. beautiful car


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16247092
> *Iam thinking about getting an e&g for it but dont want to pay $500+ for one,the bars would definitely be blacked out
> *


do it man, that would look dope


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 12 2010, 04:13 PM~16268236
> *do it man, that would look dope
> *


  

Hows things going Billy you back in the game ?


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

get a mesh one made


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

TTT FOR A BEAUTIFUL BUILT


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

I am going to start my dash swap soon if I have any questions I'll hit ya up.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jan 14 2010, 02:24 PM~16290503
> *I am going to start my dash  swap soon if I have any questions I'll hit ya up.
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Man Core just went thru the whole topic and it looks great! Perfect attention to detail, Excellent ride bro. thanks for shooting me the link


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2008, 07:27 PM~9929746
> *Heres the wire to wire from the caprice plug in the above pic to the 90 pigtail
> I didnt hook up the gray wire yet from the 90 pigtail, its for the dimmer when the headlights are turned on
> 
> ...


I GOT EVERYTHING HOOKED UP BUT THE YELLOW


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i got the 90s dash. but i dont have the plug. so im just going to pin each wire one by one. but i dont know what pin is what wire. does anybody have a pic of the plug so i can see where all the wires are in place? that would really help


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

YA THAT WOULD HELP ME TOO I AM HAVING A HARD TIME WITH THE TWIGHLIGHT SENTINEL


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 7 2010, 02:12 AM~17120359
> *I GOT EVERYTHING HOOKED UP BUT THE YELLOW
> *


dont cut or disconnect the yellow wire,just splice into it


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

YELLOW OUT FROM THE SPEED SENSOR BUFFER ....IS THAT ON THE 90 DASH OR IS THAT FROM THE CAPRICE IM CONFUSED WITH THIS ONE


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

feature looked good core.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Apr 17 2010, 01:21 PM~17221556
> *feature looked good core.
> *


Congrats bro..U deserve it


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood+Apr 17 2010, 04:55 PM~17222515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Apr 16 2010, 12:01 AM~17209237
> *YELLOW OUT FROM THE SPEED SENSOR BUFFER ....IS THAT ON THE 90 DASH OR IS THAT FROM THE CAPRICE IM CONFUSED WITH THIS ONE
> *


yes yellow from the speed sensor buffer, in the caprice


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

congratulations on the LRM spot homie. It's nice to see some box caprices in the magazine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Apr 18 2010, 05:42 PM~17229681
> *congratulations on the LRM spot homie. It's nice to see some box caprices in the magazine :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 26 2008, 08:57 PM~9792096
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...



aww shit u gota slap stick wut u running :biggrin:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

damnn :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Apr 24 2010, 05:31 PM~17290660
> *Thanks bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: GLAD TO SEE YOU MADE THE MAGAZINE  
HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR SHOW THIS YEAR... WITH THE CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 12 2008, 10:27 PM~9929746
> *Heres the wire to wire from the caprice plug in the above pic to the 90 pigtail
> I didnt hook up the gray wire yet from the 90 pigtail, its for the dimmer when the headlights are turned on
> 
> ...


 is that the same for 80 caddy- 90 caddy ???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

congrats on the shoot, well deserved homie


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jan 8 2010, 06:12 AM~16223640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks again for all the feedback uffin: 
I need to get back on here and post some new pics :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Pic from last year


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

tight..thats gangsta


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Jun 3 2010, 04:27 PM~17686973
> *congrats on the shoot, well deserved homie
> *


x10000000


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

wow, i just read almost every page of this thread... nice work homie, cant wait to find me the right 2 door to do up, the 81 impala sport coupe i got now had too much rust so im donking it out and flipping it to make some loot off it haha, but ill tell you this i will be back to this thread to figure out how to do the 90 dash when i get my next one to lo lo out!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

holy shit, just got to the page with the rear seat belt brackets


didnt i cut them out of my 90 part car for you? lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

here are some pics i took @ the Chicago Streetlow Show


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ttopstouchless (Mar 16, 2005)

nice Car, congrats on shoot......and I just got a ton of inspiration on starting my 87 landau......ill hit u up with any ?s


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Just seen this topic. I love this car can I have it?? J/k great job homie


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

can you share with us on how you got those door wood piece to match the dash please


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 14 2010, 04:58 PM~18567347
> *here are some pics i took @ the Chicago Streetlow Show
> 
> 
> ...


Damn nice pics bro thanks for posting


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

Drove like this all the way down from north of Milwaukee :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 14 2010, 03:58 PM~18567347
> *here are some pics i took @ the Chicago Streetlow Show
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the shoot core,car came along very nice


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 7 2010, 08:21 AM~18758564
> *congrats on the shoot core,car came along very nice
> *


  Thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u ever decide to sell the car i want to be the first to know. this is exactly how i would build a box caprice coupe. love the car


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2010, 07:56 PM~18762356
> *if u ever decide to sell the car i want to be the first to know. this is exactly how i would build a box caprice coupe.  love the car
> *


Dont listen to this fool hes tryin buy everything in project rides!

No shit though, this car is bad ass. Nicest box caprice ive seen. Looked good in chicago :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 7 2010, 06:46 PM~18762725
> *Dont listen to this fool hes tryin buy everything in project rides!
> 
> No shit though, this car is bad ass. Nicest box caprice ive seen. Looked good in chicago  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Doe


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 14 2010, 03:58 PM~18567347
> *here are some pics i took @ the Chicago Streetlow Show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Oct 6 2010, 11:41 PM~18756603
> *Drove like this all the way down from north of Milwaukee :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jan 12 2011, 12:56 AM~19572581
> *:0
> *


Whats up bro, how's your caprice coming along?


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

NICE ASS CAPRICE NO DOUBT


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 16 2011, 01:07 PM~19611709
> *Whats up bro, how's your caprice coming along?
> *


Caprice is coming along slowly.. :happysad: all the 90 's modifications are complete
Including the doors :0 44" moon roof dropped in  we need to talk about them rear interior panels I need converted... shot me a pm when u have sometime...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 20 2010, 10:16 PM~18098895
> *Pic from last year
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ass Caprice homie! remember seeing the spread on Lowrider. Original!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@Jan 17 2011, 04:33 PM~19621835
> *Caprice is coming along slowly.. :happysad: all the 90 's modifications are complete
> Including the doors :0 44" moon roof dropped in  we need to talk about them rear interior panels I need converted... shot me a pm when u have sometime...
> *


Doors :0


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 17 2011, 06:39 PM~19622874
> *Clean ass Caprice homie! remember seeing the spread on Lowrider. Original!
> *


Thanks, that caddy of yours is coming out bad ass


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 27 2011, 08:01 PM~19717262
> *Thanks, that caddy of yours is coming out bad ass
> *



Thx bro! Tryin to be just like u!


----------



## mrcaprice84 (Aug 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

TIGHT WORK!


----------

